# Jamaica PLease Anyone HELp



## STILLALIVE (Aug 4, 2005)

:hail: :hail: :hail: i have 4 days until my trip to Jamaica does anyone know good spots for Pics?


----------



## Dollface (Aug 4, 2005)

I remember seeing a fashion shoot done on Strawberry Hill ( i think "hill", pretty sure it wasn't "fields"..", that looked out over the ocean..
But really, could Jamaica *really* be that hard to shoot anywhere?? I'm very jelous anyhow.


----------



## STILLALIVE (Aug 5, 2005)

Girl i was just toying with u i was born there and spent half my life there i know jamaica pretty well HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Dollface (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for that - Taking advantage of my sleep deprivationnn  

You better be putting some awesome shots up!!!!  LoL


----------



## STILLALIVE (Aug 5, 2005)

your welcome ill get some shots just for you


----------



## airgunr (Aug 5, 2005)

If your going to be in Montego Bay check out the Humming Bird sanctuary. It's up in the hills to the west and south of Mo Bay. The birds will come right up to you and sit on your fingers and feed. Very cool. Great photo ops.  Heres a couple from my last trip.










Where in Jamaica are you going? I've been there quite a few times. Mostly in Mo bay and Negril. Didn't like Negril very much. Great if your into partying although it's probably second on the island to Kingston for street crime.

Dunns Falls (SP?) over by Ocho Rios is pretty cool as is Rose Hall Great house on the way there from Mo Bay.  Lot's of great photo ops all along the coast as well.  Make sure you bring a polarizer and a flash for the hummers.


----------



## STILLALIVE (Aug 5, 2005)

ok did you read my post earlier i was born there i lived in kingston and ive been everywhere there is to go ok i was joking with dollface man i was joking joking JOKING


----------



## airgunr (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry didn't read all the posts, just the first one.......


----------

